# Another highly accurate ebike review...well said and well read...



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Tested: 2016 Specialized Turbo Levo FSR 6Fattie E-Mountain Bike | Bicycling


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

The floodgates are open again. The comment about the bike weight (44 pounds) is a joke. I've ridden two of them; they were weighed by another individual (didn't have my scale with me); 50 pounds.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

That review is more than a year old. I think it was even discussed here, though I'm too lazy to look it up.

-W


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Also a year old, but does have correct weight...
"It performs much like a traditional Specialized full suspension trail bike but weighs more at ~50 lbs."
https://electricbikereview.com/specialized/turbo-levo-fsr-comp-6fattie/


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Another review with correct weight displayed...Specialized Turbo Levo FSR Comp 6Fattie (2016) review - MBR


----------

